# verkering



## lupes

Hola, Cuál sería la traducción de verkering en español? Muchas gracias


----------



## jedna

Vertaling van 'verkering' uit het Nederlands naar het Spaans - synoniemen.net


----------



## eno2

cortejo, relación, amores, festejo, amorío, galanteo staat er in je link 
Ned: omgang vrijer, partner vriend 


> VD on line: ver·ke·ring(meervoud: verkeringen)1(de; v) regelmatige omgang, relatie, verhouding tussen (jonge) personen: verkering




 noviazgo, 

vooral novio(a) in het gewone spraakgebruik, vermoedelijk. 

Zien wat anderen zeggen...


----------



## jedna

in VD Ned-Sp staat eveneens: relación
(tener relaciones/novio/novia)
In Sp-Ned. VD wordt cortejo vertaald met stoet, optocht, nasleep, hofmakerij, geliefde, gezel, gezellig.
Festejo met: feestelijkheid, festijn, onthaal, hofmakerij.
Deze vond ik op Interglot:
relación amorosa; relación; idilio; devaneo amoroso; amorío; aventura amorosa; razón; compromiso; romance; historia de amor
en bij diverse andere sites kom ik telkens: 'cortejo' tegen.


----------



## eno2

RELACIÓN IS TE ZWAAR VOOR VERKERING, DAT GEEN SAMENWONING VEREIST, RELACIÓN MEESTAL WEL.
Daarom is cortejo niet slecht. Dat is "hofmaken, vrijage" , vergelijkbaar met verkering dus. Sorry voor de Bloq Mayús.

"Heb je verkering?" zou ik toch vertalen met "tienes novio(a).

De vraag heeft ook geen context...


----------



## lupes

Muchas gracias


----------



## jedna

eno2 said:


> Sorry voor de Bloq Mayús.


 Geen punt hoor! Fijne dag, J.


----------



## eno2

lupes said:


> Muchas gracias


Perdona por no haber respondido  en español o "que no *respondara* en español", como diría Peterdg


----------

